# Ciclo Formativo de Grado Superior



## scorpio1984

Ciao!!

Come posso dire in italiano "Ciclo Formativo de Grado Superior en Administración y Finanzas"?? Non credo che sia giusto fare una traduzione letterale: "Grado Superiore in Amministrazione e Finanza". Per favore, aiutatemi, devo inviare il mio CV in Italia... Grazie tante!!





scorpio


----------



## infinite sadness

Forse si potrebbe dire "Corso di formazione post-diploma in materia di Amminitrazione e Finanza, della durata di 1 anno/2 anni"


----------



## scorpio1984

*P*erfetto, grazie tante!!!


----------



## Agró

Cuidado, scorpio. Un Grado Superior de FP no es un título post-diploma (a no ser que consideremos el diploma/título de Secundaria, y me parece que no es el caso). Habría que pensar en otra cosa.


----------



## infinite sadness

El titulo de secundaria no es diploma?


----------



## Agró

infinite sadness said:


> El titulo de secundaria no es diploma?


Lo es, pero no sirve de mucho; de nada, en realidad, tal como están las cosas. Quiero decir que no aporta ningún valor.

Puede que, en italiano, 'diploma', usado en este contexto, tenga más valor que lo que aquí se entiende por "título de ESO (secundaria)". En fin, solo quería prevenir a scorpio de posibles malentendidos.


----------



## infinite sadness

Capisco. Allora può lasciare "superiore". In fondo, l'equivalenza dei titoli non è mai perfetta.


----------



## Estopa

Creo que la equivalencia en Italia sería el título de un 

"Istituto Tecnico Commerciale"



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> L'*Istituto tecnico commerciale* è una scuola secondaria di secondo grado italiana strutturata come istituto tecnico, che in particolare approfondisce le materie tecniche-scientifiche, quelle rivolte all'economia, all'amministrazione e le lingue straniere.



Scuola secondaria di secondo grado = Scuola media superiore



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> La scuola secondaria (in passato "media superiore") precede il terzo ciclo di istruzione a cui appartengono le istituzioni universitarie  (istituzioni di alta cultura); istituti del terzo ciclo che prima della  costituzione repubblicana (art 39) si chiamavano "istituti superiori" e  che, in particolari casi, hanno mantenuto la antica denominazione  ancora oggi.



Esto parece equivalente al sistema de FP español.


----------



## ursu-lab

No, Estopa, gli istituti secondari italiani non sono equivalenti all'fp spagnola. Almeno, non del tutto. 
Gli istituti secondari italiani si dividono in *tecnici *e in *professionali*. 
*Solo *quelli professionali (cioè quelli *meno *qualificati) sono FP, perché sono 2+3 (un biennio di base che termina a 16 anni e tre aggiuntivi un po' più specialistici per arrivare a 19, o viceversa, ora non ricordo bene). 

Gli istituti secondari tecnici italiani sono molto più approfonditi di un semplice FP spagnolo, non solo perché hanno una durata *obbligatoria *di 5 anni come un liceo scientifico o classico, ma perché vengono dedicate *molte *ore non solo alle materie specialistiche, ma anche a quelle di *cultura generale*. Un ragioniere italiano studia non solo amministrazione o contabilità o tecnica bancaria ma fa anche molte ore di lingua, letteratura, storia, chimica, merceologia, fisica, matematica (con geometria analitica o matematica applicata, calcolo delle probabilità) scienze e geografia, minimo due ma anche tre lingue straniere, scienze delle finanze, diritto, economia politica, ecc. 

Dubito molto che chi prende il titolo di FP in Spagna abbia delle conoscenze generali così ampie...

Non si può tradurre decentemente perché non esiste un titolo corrispondente, una volta c'era il professionale di "istituto professionale per segretaria d'azienda", ora non so come si chiama. Era un corso di studi (senza offendere nessuno) abbastanza penoso: un po' d'amministrazione, altre materie di contabilità, ma praticamente zero cultura generale. Un FP spagnolo è una cosa del genere.

È come paragonare - oggi come oggi -  un diplomato al liceo classico italiano che si è fatto *5 (cinque) *anni sia di latino che di greco con un semplice "bachillerato humánistico" di *2 (due) *anni.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ho capito. Allora, io al posto di marta scriverei: "Corso di formazione superiore in economia aziendale della durata di due anni". Che ne pensate?


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Ho capito. Allora, io al posto di marta scriverei: "Corso di formazione superiore in economia aziendale della durata di due anni". Che ne pensate?


Mi sembra una buona idea ma senza "superiore", perché altrimenti sembra un corso universitario della facoltà di Economia.

La ESO (scuola secondaria obbligatoria in Spagna) finisce a 16 anni e ti dà una licenza media superiore, non un diploma. Praticamente non ci sono materie specialistiche e il programma didattico è uguale per tutti.  Più lunga di quella italiana, senz'altro, ma sempre di licenza media si tratta. Poi puoi scegliere se frequentare il "bachillerato", l'equivalente breve di un liceo o di un tecnico italiano, della durata di soli due anni (umanistico, scientifico o tecnico-artistico). Oppure, se non si va direttamente a lavorare, di frequentare un corso di FP al massimo per due anni. Come gli IPSIA di qualche anno fa, ma sempre di durata più breve. 

Un'altra possibilità è, guardando l'ordinamento in vigore attualmente in Italia è quella di scrivere un generico:

Diploma di gestione aziendale. 

Perché comunque il titolo dell'ESO + il corso di FP è l'equivalente di un diploma di scuola superiore che dovrebbe dare diritto all'accesso all'università. 

Da quanto si legge nella descrizione è il nome "aggiornato" dell'istituto per segretarie d'azienda. Così si capisce che non è una laurea e che non è un istituto tecnico per ragionieri.


----------



## Estopa

Muchas gracias por la explicación sobre el sistema educativo italiano. No conozco muy bien ninguno de los dos sistemas de formación profesional, espero que alguien pueda aportar más datos. 

Aquí se está hablando de un Ciclo Formativo de Grado Superior. El requisito de acceso para este Ciclo es un título de Bachiller o un Ciclo Formativo de Grado Medio, no sé si eso estaba claro. 

Es decir, quien cursa estos estudios tiene el título de la E.S.O., más una F.P. previa de dos años (Ciclo Formativo de Grado Medio), o un título de Bachiller.

¿Se mantiene entonces la equivalencia que habíais propuesto?

Saludos


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, diploma è comunque il nome che viene dato ai titoli inferiori alla laurea.


----------



## Estopa

> El título de Técnico Superior en Administración y Finanzas queda
> identificado por los siguientes elementos:
> Denominación: Administración y Finanzas.
> Nivel: Formación Profesional de Grado Superior.
> Duración: 2000 horas.
> Familia Profesional: Administración y Gestión.
> *Referente europeo: CINE-5b (Clasificación Internacional Normalizada de
> la Educación).*


 
Fuente: Portal del Ministerio de Educación

Como el tema ha despertado mi curiosidad,  he estado investigando un poco en la página del Ministerio de Educación. Al parecer hay un referente europeo para los títulos de FP. 
No queda más que encontrar el equivalente italiano.


----------



## ursu-lab

Estopa said:


> Fuente: Portal del Ministerio de Educación
> 
> Como el tema ha despertado mi curiosidad,  he estado investigando un poco en la página del Ministerio de Educación. Al parecer hay un referente europeo para los títulos de FP.



 Da quando? Un "referente" (?) magari sì, ma un'equipollenza, ne dubito. Cambiano il sistema ogni due anni (sia in Spagna che in Italia)...

Comunque in bocca al lupo per la tua ricerca!


----------



## Estopa

ursu-lab said:


> Da quando? Un "referente" (?) magari sì, ma un'equipollenza, ne dubito. Cambiano il sistema ogni due anni (sia in Spagna che in Italia)...
> 
> Comunque in bocca al lupo per la tua ricerca!


 
Yo ya había dado mi búsqueda por terminada... 

El referente lo he puesto en la cita. Espero que alguien se anime a rastrear la página del Ministerio de Educación italiano.


----------



## ursu-lab

Estopa said:


> Yo ya había dado mi búsqueda por terminada...
> 
> El referente lo he puesto en la cita. Espero que alguien se anime a rastrear la página del Ministerio de Educación italiano.



Sono i link che avevo postato da wikipedia, che contengono il programma didattico e che si riferiscono alla riforma Gelmini (l'ultima/ennesima, credo). Ci sono titoli che esistevano due anni fa e che oggi sono stati eliminati. Qui e là. Insomma è un caos completo. L'ordinamento delle superiori tecniche italiane e spagnole non può essere equivalente perché è radicalmente diverso se non altro perché durano cinque anni consecutivi e si termina a 19 anni. 
L'unica cosa in comune è che alla fine di un percorso precedente - e inferiore come livello - all'università, si è in possesso di un diploma (l'equivalenza è il famoso "pezzo di carta"). 

Se neanche l'università ha, a tutt'oggi e nonostante la riforma di Bologna, un'equipollenza completa (in molte comunità spagnole ci sono "grados" di 4 anni e "master" di 1 anno), mentre in Italia e nella maggior parte dei paesi europei le lauree di primo livello durano tre anni più 2 di secondo livello, 
figuriamoci le superiori...


----------



## Estopa

Gracias, Ursu. 

Al final el hilo ha sido de lo más útil (Al menos para mí). He aprendido un montón. Solo me queda "empaparme" bien del sistema educativo italiano.

Tienes toda la razón, al ritmo con que aprueban las reformas es imposible estar al día. Lo peor es que tanta reforma no conlleva necesariamente una mejora de la calidad de la enseñanza.

Saludos


----------

